# Ativa Flash Drive



## ronniecr (Jan 2, 2005)

I purchased an Ativa 2.0 gig flash drive for my Windows 98 PC. I learned that this particular flash drive only works on Windows 2000 and newer. It mentioned that it could still be used for storage on a Windows 98 system, but would need a special driver. I can't locate this driver anywhere. I've looked in the Microsoft website and the Ativa website. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can find a driver that will allow me to use this on my PC?

Thanks,


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It may need the win98 usb 2.0 patch. Do a search for it. I used one
a few times It was called the ali usb 2.0 patch for win 98, that may
help you, and it coudnt hurt.


----------



## ronniecr (Jan 2, 2005)

I searched for the driver you suggested but had no luck in finding it. Could you possibly locate this driver and send me the website? Do you agree that I should be able to at least store data on the flash drive even though I have Windows 98 if I can load this driver?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sparky24 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Ativa 98 driver*

I have a blue 1GB ativa drive I purchased a few weeks ago. I went in search of drivers for 98 and found none. So I decided to plug in the drive and see what it thought it was, and go from there. It came up as a memorex traveldrive. I have a driver installed for a 256mb drive and so windows took that and used it, all I had to do was slide in the windows 98 cd and install a few files from that. 
I don't know if this will work for the 2Gb because we don't know if Ativa had that manufactured by the same outfit, but it is worth a try. The driver I used is the 256mb traveldrive win 98 driver from August 2005 (the newest one). Just go to www.memorex.com and click on the download tab, and click on traveldrives and go from there. Good luck!
Sparky24


----------



## kay place (Nov 16, 2009)

I am not able to access the data stored on my Ativa flash drive, with I try, I get a pop-up window that says "disk not formatted". Any suggestions how to access the data? If I format, I will loose the data


----------

